
Hierarchical JSON with SQLite / RediSQL - siscia
https://redisql.redbeardlab.com/rediSQL/blog/hierarchical_json/
======
_ink_
Too bad that it has a strange custom license.

~~~
siscia
You can use the free version in whichever way you like as long as you don't
remove the telemetry.

If you don't like nor what the telemetry, it cost 50€ one time fee.

It could be much worse!

~~~
siscia
But yeah, I guess it won't change much if I do it MIT

